# Ventilateurs PowerBook G4 ne marchent plus



## Varns95 (2 Août 2013)

Bonjours,  

J'ai voulu démonté mon PowerBook G4 pour effectuer un nettoyage des deux ventilateurs, j'ai tout remonté, mais les ventilateurs ne s'active pas, et cela entraîne un surchauffe de la carte mère, je suis obligé de l'éteindre pour le refroidir tellement il est très chaud ! J'ai besoin de votre aide, merci de me répondre dans les plus courts délais.  

 Photos :  

Carte mère : 











Je ne sais pas si cet embout était connecté avant de l'avoir démonté, je ne sais pas a quoi il sert : 





J'ai cependant retiré ce composant qui sert à ajouter de la mémoire je pense : 





Et il y a marque "PowerBook et iBook", en tête de ce forum ? :mouais:

On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2013)

valentinvarnet a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cet embout était connecté avant de l'avoir démonté, je ne sais pas a quoi il sert



C'est la prise d'antenne pour la carte Airport (quand il y en a une).



valentinvarnet a dit:


> J'ai cependant retiré ce composant qui sert à ajouter de la mémoire je pense



Non, c'est la cage pour les cartes PCMCIA, ainsi que, à priori, le connecteur pour la carte Airport. 

À vue, là, tu vas avoir besoin d'un champion de puzzle pour remonter ton PowerBook, tu aurais mieux fait de t'abstenir de le démonter. En plus, vu ce que tu as sorti, remonter ça sans remettre de la pâte thermique, c'est la mort assurée !

Bon, sinon, c'est pas tout d'avoir rebranché le ventilo, est-ce que tu as correctement remis en place et branché les sondes thermiques ?


----------



## Varns95 (2 Août 2013)

Pour le remontage, ce n'est pas un problème quand on est organisé à prendre des photos étape par étape (ça aide énormément). Justement, je ne sais pas ou se situe les sondes thermiques, de plus depuis 13 ans c'est la première fois que je le démonte pour nettoyer les ventilateurs, et je n'est pas remarqué la pâte thermique, et vue que je l'est remonté sans la pâte.. Comme tu dis, je craint que c'est fichu pour les ventilateurs... 

C'est ça les sondes thermiques ? :






Cette fameuse pâte thermique ? :






Merci de suivre mon problème et d'essayer de le résoudre Pascal !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2013)

Bon, 13 ans, c'est donc un Titanium 400 ou 500 Mhz (j'avais mal vu, j'ai cru que c'était un aluBook plus récent), donc il n'y avait pas encore de sondes thermiques. Par contre, la pâte thermique, elle, je dirais à première vue qu'il faut en mettre à un seul endroit endroits : sur le processeur, première photo de ton premier post : juste au dessus du ventilateur, mais avant, il faut nettoyer soigneusement la vieille, tant sur le processeur lui même que sur la plaque de contact avec les caloducs, le carré vert, au milieu en bas de la seconde photo de ton premier post. Il faut en mettre juste un peu, elle doit former une couche mince mais uniforme une fois la carte mère remontée.

Pour le ventilateur, par contre, si tu es certain de l'avoir correctement rebranché, alors c'est qu'il y a un truc qui est mort sur la carte mère, malgré un examen minutieux des deux Titanium que j'ai ici (des "550", le modèle juste après le tien), je n'ai pas réussi à déterminer exactement comment se déclenchent leurs ventilateurs, je pense qu'ils utilisent la sonde thermique intégrée au G4, mais je n'en suis pas certain.


Par ailleurs, je te serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir re-dimentionner les photos que tu postes ici (maxi 800x600, de toute façon, elles sont recadrées à cette taille par l'affichage du forum, mais avant il faut les charger, et il faut penser à ceux qui ont encore une connexion internet lente genre ADSL 512K en zone non dégroupée) !

EDIT : Bon, Ok, il n'a pas 13 ans (ni 12), ton Ti, mais 11 seulement, c'est le modèle "2002", le 867 Mhz/1Ghz, je viens de regarder de près la photo de la carte mère, la puce graphique, c'est une Radeon 9000 mobility, ça explique certaines différences avec les miens que je ne comprenais pas. Cela dit, ça ne change rien à ce que je t'ai dit !


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2013)

J'avais changé la pâte thermique de mon ancien TI-550 (et il ne soufflait plus du tout après ça), et il me semble qu'il faut en mettre sous le proc mais aussi sous le gpu ... c'est vieux tout ça car je l'ai fait avant de le revendre il y a environ 7 ans (pour passer au dernier G4 1.67). Et prendre un TI-867 un peu plus performant pour la collec


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2013)

melaure a dit:


> il me semble qu'il faut en mettre sous le proc mais aussi sous le gpu



Nan, le GPU, c'est un patch, la pâte, c'est juste pour le proc !


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2013)

Pff, sacré merdier !
si t'as pas le "service manual" envoie un MP, ça pourrait peut être te donner des idées pour le remontage


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2013)

Ok Pascal. De toutes façon j'avais suivi un guide genre iFixit pour le faire bien. mais j'ai oublié depuis le temps


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2013)

On ne sait pas s'il a branché le second ventilo


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2013)

Invité a dit:


> On ne sait pas s'il a branché le second ventilo


----------



## Invité (3 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>


D'après le manuel il y'a un second ventilo à côté de la carte Dc-in, on le voit sur les photos 2 et 3 en bas à gauche. Ou p'tèt je fabule en regardant le manuel du PowerBook G4 (1GHz/867MHz) et que c'est pas celui-là ?
Il semblerait qu'il faille faire attention pour le branchement


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2013)

Ah ben oui, je ne l'avais pas vu celui là (sur le 550 il n'y a pas de carte "DC-in", l'alim est directement sur la carte mère).


----------

